# Please help me with these port messages



## teo (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi  community


How must I do each of these messages?


```
xmlto pdf -x /usr/local/share/xmlto/xhtml2fo.xsl myXHTML1file:xml

To be able to shutdown or reboot your systemd, you'll have to add a .pkla file in /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d  directory. Which looks like this (replace PUTYOURGROUPHERE by your gruop).

[Restart]
Identyty=unix-group:PUTYOURGROUPHERE
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.systemd.restart
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Shutdown]
identity=unix-group:PUTYOURGOUPHERE
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.systemd.stop
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

For those who have working suspend/resume:

[Suspend]
identity=unix-group:PUTYOURGOUPHERE
Action=org.freedesktop.upower.suspend
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes
```

This is other of the messages:


```
"remote_host"
ssh-keygen -t dsa
cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub  I ssh remote_host  "cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys"
```

Another message, I do not allow to copy the system:

```
mkdir ~/.config/tumbler
cp /usr/local/etc/xdg/tumbler.rc ~/.config/tumbler
```


----------



## hukadan (Apr 2, 2015)

I am not sure I fully understand your question. The first message tells you how to proceed in order to be able to restart, stop and suspend your computer from your windows manager. This message seems pretty clear to me.

The second message tells you how to add your public key in the authorized_keys file of a remote server (see here for example, second answer).

The third one tells you that you can copy the configuration file provided by the package in your home directory in order to adapt it to your needs.



teo said:


> How must I do each of these messages?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Are you sure that the message says "reboot your system*d*" ? It would be pretty funny to me if it did !


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 2, 2015)

These are messages you got after installing some packages/ports, correct? They are useful information on how you can (you don't have to) configure a package or specific features of a package.
Let us identify the origin of each one first:

 x11-wm/xfce4-session
 www/firefox
 deskutils/xfce4-tumbler
and here is my recommendation about what to do about them:

 Do what the message says if you use Xfce and want to power off or reboot your system from the logout menu i.e. create a file 
/usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/shutdown.pkla with the contents given and don't forget to replace PUTYOURGROUPHERRE with the name of your group. You can get the pkg message back at any time with `pkg info --pkg-message x11-wm/xfce4-session`.
 Ignore it.
 Ignore it.


----------



## teo (Apr 2, 2015)

hukadan said:


> Are you sure that the message says "reboot your system*d*" ? It would be pretty funny to me if it did !


Indicate the procedure with each of them. I have no server, is a system with graphical desktop xfce, and systemd it is not compatible with FreeBSD.


----------



## teo (Apr 2, 2015)

tobik said:


> They are useful information on how you can (you don't have to) configure a package or specific features of a package.
> 
> Let us identify the origin of each one first:




Here this the origin of each one.  And I don't know how to proceed. The group name must be replaced with the user name?

`# pkg info --pkg-message x11-wm/xfce4-session`

```
xfce4-session-4.12.1_1:
To be able to shutdown or reboot your system, you'll have to add a .pkla file
in /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d directory. Which looks
like this (replace PUTYOURGROUPHERE by your group):

[Restart]
Identity=unix-group:PUTYOURGROUPHERE
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Shutdown]
Identity=unix-group:PUTYOURGROUPHERE
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

For those who have working suspend/resume:

[Suspend]
Identity=unix-group:PUTYOURGROUPHERE
Action=org.freedesktop.upower.suspend
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes
#
```

`# pkg info --pkg-message deskutils/xfce4-tumbler`

```
xfce4-tumbler-0.1.31:
To override the default configuration, you must copy the rc-file:

   mkdir ~/.config/tumbler
   cp /usr/local/etc/xdg/tumbler/tumbler.rc ~/.config/tumbler

For more information see http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tumbler
#
```
`# pkg info --pkg-message www/firefox`

```
firefox-37.0,1:
======================================================================

smb:// issues (Gvfs/GIO option):
Network group, machine, and share browsing does not work correctly.

sftp:// (Gvfs/GIO option):
Only sftp access using public key authentication works.  To easily
setup public key authentication to "remote_host":

ssh-keygen -t dsa
cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub | ssh remote_host "cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys"

The SSH server on remote_host must allow pub key authentication.

======================================================================

Firefox and HTML5

Certain functions used to display HTML5 elements need the sem(4)
module but only on 8.x releases (or before r201546).

If your Firefox crashes with the following message while viewing a
HTML5 page:
"Bad system call (core dumped)"

you need to load the sem module (kldload sem).

To load sem on every boot put the following into your
/boot/loader.conf:
sem_load="YES"

======================================================================

Any bug reports should be addressed to the maintainers at:
   gecko@FreeBSD.org
You may also Cc: freebsd-ports@FreeBSD.org. Please do not send
bug reports to any other addresses.

Please include the following information with any bug report:
* Output from 'uname -a'.
* Output from 'ident /usr/ports/www/firefox/Makefile'
* Where/when did the problem occur: configuring, building, or
   running firefox
* How can you reproduce the problem?

Thank you for your help in testing and reporting bugs, and we hope you
enjoy using Firefox.
The Maintainers (gecko@)
======================================================================

#
```


----------



## hukadan (Apr 2, 2015)

You should read the answer of tobik and follow his advice. Ignore the two last messages and concentrate on the first one.

Concerning the first one, you need to determine to which groups your user belongs. You can know that using groups(1) with the following command (replace $USER by your username) :

```
% groups $USER
```
If you have several groups, pick the first one. It is very likely that this first group has the same name as your username.

Then you need to create a configuration file in the /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d folder and replace all the PUTYOURGROUPHERE by your group. If you belong to the teo group, you should do (as root) :

```
# ee /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/teo.pkla
```
Here I show you with ee(1) but can chose any editor you like. The file is (at least should be) empty. Then add the following lines (still assuming your group is teo) :

```
[Restart]
Identity=unix-group:teo
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Shutdown]
Identity=unix-group:teo
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Suspend]
Identity=unix-group:teo
Action=org.freedesktop.upower.suspend
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes
```
After these modifications, you should be able to shutdown or restart your computer using the log out menu (as explained by tobik).


----------



## teo (Apr 2, 2015)

hukadan said:


> You should read the answer of tobik and follow his advice.
> 
> Concerning the first one, you need to determine to which groups your user belongs. You can know that using groups(1) with the following command (replace $USER by your username) :
> 
> ...



This did.

`$ groups $user`

```
user wheel operator cups
$
```
`# mkdir /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d`

```
mkdir: /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d: File exists
#
```
Here won't let me enter:

`# ee /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/user.pkla`


----------



## hukadan (Apr 2, 2015)

teo said:


> # mkdir /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d
> 
> ```
> mkdir: /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d: File exists
> ...


That is to be expected, this folder being created by the package. It is why we did not ask you to create it .



teo said:


> Here won't let me enter:
> 
> # ee /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/user.pkla



Are you sure you did it as root or using the sudo(8) command ?


----------



## teo (Apr 2, 2015)

hukadan said:


> Are you sure you did it as root or using the sudo(8) command ?



This folder Already Existed for keyboard, with root you create the folder.  It allowed me to enter the file   /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/user.pkla  and added this, is correct as well?  How must I make the rest of the topic main?

`# ee /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/user.pkla`

```
[Restart]
Identity=unix-group:user
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Shutdown]
Identity=unix-group:user
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Suspend]
Identity=unix-group:user
Action=org.freedesktop.upower.suspend
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes
```


----------



## hukadan (Apr 2, 2015)

teo said:


> This folder Already Existed for keyboard, with root you create the folder.


I do not understand the first part, but the folder exists whether or not your are using root.



teo said:


> is correct as well? How must I make the rest of the topic main?


This seems correct to me given your previous post.


----------



## teo (Apr 2, 2015)

hukadan said:


> I do not understand the first part, but the folder exists whether or not your are using root.



If, to been created previously, how do I proceed to do?

`# pkg info --pkg-message deskutils/xfce4-tumbler`

```
xfce4-tumbler-0.1.31:
To override the default configuration, you must copy the rc-file:

  mkdir ~/.config/tumbler
  cp /usr/local/etc/xdg/tumbler/tumbler.rc ~/.config/tumbler

For more information see http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tumbler
#
```


----------



## hukadan (Apr 2, 2015)

As pointed out by tobik, you can skip this optional configuration (and the other one about ssh(1) too). You are done now.


----------



## teo (Apr 2, 2015)

hukadan said:


> As pointed out by tobik, you can skip this optional configuration (and the other one about ssh(1) too). You are done now.



Thank you, but still I need something that I could not, is print/cups in a previous topic. 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/printer-installation.50853/


----------



## hukadan (Apr 2, 2015)

You should point to the thread. Right now I really have to go (need sleep). Please, do not forget to thanks tobik before leaving and mark the thread as solved. Bye.


----------



## teo (Apr 3, 2015)

hukadan said:


> Please, do not forget to thanks tobik before leaving and mark the thread as solved. Bye.



I thank hukadan and tobik for their assistance, see you soon friends.


----------

